# CPC interested in home based opportunity



## mariav (Aug 2, 2008)

I have over 15 years of billing and practice management experience and I am based in Northern NJ.  I am interested in providing medical billing and coding solutions from home.  I own the Advanced Data System practice management system but would be equally interested in remoting into another system. Services would include coding, charge and payment posting, A/R followup and more.  Feel free to refer me to an associate.


----------

